# Chicken Business Name



## BareCreekFarm

I have started to raise Silkie chickens. I bought them from a breeder who shows and raises really nice birds. I have show quality stock, and I have been selling the eggs. I would like to come up with a cute and creative name for my chicken "business"? The only problem is I am not a creative person, and have trouble coming up with this kind of thing :scratch: My dad came up with this one: Bailey's Bucks and Beaks, because I have goats and chickens. You guys always make up cute names, so I thought some one may have a good ideas. Any more suggestions? :help:


----------



## meluvgoats

what about

Bailey's eggplant
Silkies and (whatever breed of goat you have) farm.
Squawk and bleat farm

Maybe you could just keep it under the name of BareCreekFarm.
Your dad came up with a good name LOL.


----------



## BareCreekFarm

> Bailey's eggplant


That is a good one! :thumb: Really cute!
Thanks


----------



## Mandara Farm

Bailey's Bucks and Beaks :laugh: Your dad's clever! Very funny and memorable. I like it!

My hubby likes coats and gets old bomber leather jackets and stuff online and for a while we joked about having a website together called Goats and Coats :doh: Anyway, back to the topic at hand... Hmmm. Do you want to stay in the 'neighborhood' of BareCreekFarm? Or use Baileys in the title? If so how 'bout these:

BareCreekEggs
Bailey's BareCreekEggs


----------



## Mandara Farm

Of course, the second I hit "send" I get another idea :laugh: 

The Egg Basket
Bailey's Egg Basket


----------



## meluvgoats

BareCreekFarm said:


> Bailey's eggplant
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good one! :thumb: Really cute!
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No Problem :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Bailey's Boers & Birds
Bare Creek Birds
Bare Creek Silkies
Bailey's Boers & Beaks
Bailey's Silkies
Bare Creek Silkies


----------



## toth boer goats

> Bailey's Bucks and Beaks :laugh: Your dad's clever! Very funny and memorable. I like it!


 :ROFL: I love it... :thumb:


----------

